
Understand the Fundamentals of the K-Nearest Neighbors (KNN) Algorithm - omarmhaimdat
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/understand-the-fundamentals-of-the-k-nearest-neighbors-knn-algorithm-533dc0c2f45a
======
mdmsmnns83726
There are some pretty egregious errors here. Decreasing K increases the
variance and is more prone to overfitting. Increasing K increases the bias and
is not necessarily more accurate. It all depends on the underlying
distribution of the data.

What is the time complexity of knn? Why should I use it? When do you not want
to use it?

~~~
omarmhaimdat
I do agree that increasing K does not mean it will increase the accuracy,
distribution and nature of the data will be key to understand the effect of
the K in the accuracy.

------
mself
I think the author has mixed up underfitting and overfitting.

~~~
omarmhaimdat
thanks for your interest, can you please elaborate.

